# Blooming onion



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2016)

Found this recipe on line. 

Blooming Onion | TipBuzz

I am wondering what kind of dipping sauce they use/ Or what kind would you suggest?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 3, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> Found this recipe on line.
> 
> Blooming Onion | TipBuzz
> 
> I am wondering what kind of dipping sauce they use/ Or what kind would you suggest?



I think it's usually a mustard-mayo sauce. I think whole-grain mustard would be good. Roasted garlic with mayo or sour cream would also be good.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 3, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> I am wondering what kind of dipping sauce they use/ Or what kind would you suggest?


I've made this recipe before, and it's pretty darn close to what they serve with the Bloomin' Onions at Outback Steakhouse.

Blooming Onion and Dipping Sauce Recipe - Allrecipes.com

If you have smoked paprika, I'd use that rather than the regular stuff.

...and FYI, this sauce is also great on burgers!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you Steve, very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------

